# 92504



## shypes1953@yahoo.com (Oct 4, 2010)

In what instances can you bill the binocular microscopy separately from another procedure?


----------



## ALCIBIA (Apr 11, 2012)

*Alcibia, CPC*

Binocular Microscopy as a separate procedure only when no other codable ear procedure is done during the same visit.


----------



## marivic415 (Apr 17, 2012)

When it is explicitly documented and the patient's condition medically necessitate the procedure to be done to assess risk of complication of patient's care.


----------

